# homemade laundry soap



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

woo hooo! this homestead-poser makes her own laundry soap and was wondering if anyone else does. Ques: always used Fels Naptha and now ordered some Zote and wondered if anyone else makes it with Zote.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

My wife and I want to make our own too, but I cannot seem to find Fels Naptha anywhere common (walmart, hannaford,shaws,etc). I live in southern Maine, Cumberland County. Do you know of anyplace? Thanks for any info.


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

homesteadingman said:


> My wife and I want to make our own too, but I cannot seem to find Fels Naptha anywhere common (walmart, hannaford,shaws,etc). I live in southern Maine, Cumberland County. Do you know of anyplace? Thanks for any info.


I got mine at Hannaford in the laundry aisle....


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lehman's sells Fel's and Zote soaps.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

cool, thanks a bunch I'll try Hannafords.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I make my own also. I use fel's and love it. Anyone use it in a HE washer?


----------



## mainegirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Merks said:


> I make my own also. I use fel's and love it. Anyone use it in a HE washer?


do all of my laundry in HE washer...low sudsing action makes it perfect......use vinegar as my rinse/fab.softener...it's laundry nirvana..


----------

